# Unknown icons



## ani1751 (Dec 8, 2009)

I am facing a problem in windows 7. After installing win 7 and sec restart, the software like ashapmoo burning rom, utorrent etc lost their icons. I dont know how to fix it. any ideas about the problem or solution?


----------



## Krow (Dec 9, 2009)

Try TweakUI, a free utility or use TuneUp Utilities 2008 and use icon repair option.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 9, 2009)

ani1751 said:


> I am facing a problem in windows 7. *After installing win 7 and sec restart,* the software like ashapmoo burning rom, utorrent etc lost their icons. I dont know how to fix it. any ideas about the problem or solution?


I'm not clear, what have u installed Win7 or those s/w?


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 9, 2009)

Use 1-Click maintenance of TuneUp 2009 to repair icons...
or Uninstall those apps and reinstall.....

@rhitwick: He must have installed WIndows 7 & those apps were already installed....


----------

